# Best mid range Combo unit for Erie



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

What's everyone's opinion for the best mid range Sonar/Plotter for Fishing Lake Erie. looking to connect a Minn Kota, to Unit. Always been a Lowrance guy, but open to sugestions. Looking for a 10" Screen.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can get lowrance and hummingbird units bundled with navionics charts which will save you a bunch of money and give you the best mapping for Erie. Most bass pro, cabelas and west marines carry the bundles but you can also find them online.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Elite ti 12 worked pretty good for me. I am replacing it this spring with an HDS 12 Carbon. Came on my Skeeter, but doesn't link to my HDS 9's, the Carbon corrects that. Shoot me a PM if you might be interested, it has the total scan transducer. I am waiting for it to warm up before I start the project.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

The Lowrance elite ti 9 is on sale at bass pro for 599 right now....seems like a pretty legit price for that unit


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

If you want to connect to MinnKota, you need a Humminbird. You will also need the Minn Kota i-Pilot Link system to connect the motor and chartplotter. Humminbird makes good products -- just make sure your new chartplotter is compatible with i-Pilot. 

You will love the i-Pilot Link system when trolling or when you want to hold on a position and jig.

I will echo what was previously mentioned -- make sure you get Navionics. 

Also, from a navigation standpoint and the ability to see details, bigger is better. In my opinion, anything smaller than a 9" screen size is too small. I used a 7" when I first started fishing Erie, and the upgrade to a 12" display made a big difference.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I would also throw out a Garmin 93SV Plus. Great unit for under $1,000 that is super simple to operate. Literally turn the unit on and fish without constantly messing with settings or needing to be “updated” all the time like my Lowrance. It is a 9” touchscreen that has CHIRP 2D down imaging, high def side imaging, high def downscan, great mapping, Quickdraw mapping to make your own contour maps, Active Captain to connect and share info with smartphone and built in WiFi. It also has a great idea for quick disconnection which is a “docking station” design to take off super easy. Also, 1 Ethernet port to run Panoptix Livescope if you wanted to add. Like BWW, buy the largest screen you can afford even if it means giving up a couple “goodies.” I had an Elite and it didn’t last two years. Some people have decent luck with them...me not so much.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Not sure if it is compatible with I-Pilot, but a Humminbird 1158c XD is being sold on the OGF Marketplace for $250. *If it is compatible with I-Pilot* that would be be a good option for the money. Sorry I can't be more help, I know more about Lowrance than Humminbird.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Boat Things has a booth at the Fishing Expo and had a couple Humminbird units for sale for $750 that are worth a lot more than that. iPilot compatible.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

BWW said:


> Not sure if it is compatible with I-Pilot, but a Humminbird 1158c XD is being sold on the OGF Marketplace for $250. *If it is compatible with I-Pilot* that would be be a good option for the money. Sorry I can't be more help, I know more about Lowrance than Humminbird.


I have the 1158c XD and the I-Pilot. They are compatible


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

This is a REALLY hard deal to beat for everything you get.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Garmin 93SV Plus which replaced my Lowrance touch. What a difference in simplicity of operation instead of a lot of sub screens. The mounting system for the transducer is far superior to the Lowrance and same for the Head unit. I cannot give an opinion on the Bird as I only had one six years ago and sold it a week after I installed it.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> I have the Garmin 93SV Plus which replaced my Lowrance touch. What a difference in simplicity of operation instead of a lot of sub screens. The mounting system for the transducer is far superior to the Lowrance and same for the Head unit. I cannot give an opinion on the Bird as I only had one six years ago and sold it a week after I installed it.


I cannot stress enough the ease of use, definition and features you get with this unit. I’m a pretty advanced electronics user, and seriously, this unit is just so much more simple to use than my Lowrance’s. 

My dad (nicknamed “Monkey Thumbs” for good reason) can operate this unit flawlessly. If that right there doesn’t appeal to the older generation, nothing will


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the Minn Kota Ultrex with iPilot link to a Hummingbird Helix at the bow. As stated above you have to have Hummingbird units to link to iPilot, but you also have to have Lakemaster charts to be able to use the link programs, such as follow the contour, waypoints and tracks, etc. These tools can be invaluable when trolling. 
I also have the Garmin ECHOMAP 93SV plus at the bow for the use of Panoptix. This is a great unit as stated and for the price it’s being offered at now is a great deal. You can also get the 73SV plus for $100.00 cheaper. Both units are Panoptix compatible if you would decide to use at a later time. 
I also agree with Navionics being the best detailed charts you can use as far as the definitions of structure. I have a Hummingbird Helix at my console that I use with Navionics. Garmin units as of now are not compatible with Navionics charts, but they bought out Navionics and are coming out with a new chart this month that will contain both LakeVU and Navionics data together. Can’t wait for that!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a Hummingbird user as well. Spent some time talking to both Garmin reps @ the Expo yesterday. The Garmin 93 SV I was looking at was VERY easy to use compared to my Hummingbird units. I'm seriously thinking about adding one to the bow of my boat (400.00 price savings) & adding the Panoptics transducer later.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

polebender said:


> I have the Minn Kota Ultrex with iPilot link to a Hummingbird Helix at the bow. As stated above you have to have Hummingbird units to link to iPilot, but you also have to have Lakemaster charts to be able to use the link programs, such as follow the contour, waypoints and tracks, etc. These tools can be invaluable when trolling.
> I also have the Garmin ECHOMAP 93SV plus at the bow for the use of Panoptix. This is a great unit as stated and for the price it’s being offered at now is a great deal. You can also get the 73SV plus for $100.00 cheaper. Both units are Panoptix compatible if you would decide to use at a later time.
> I also agree with Navionics being the best detailed charts you can use as far as the definitions of structure. I have a Hummingbird Helix at my console that I use with Navionics. Garmin units as of now are not compatible with Navionics charts, but they bought out Navionics and are coming out with a new chart this month that will contain both LakeVU and Navionics data together. Can’t wait for that!


Polebender is right on! Garmin has actually bought Navionics. Back in the comparison thread I did last year, they told me that the units will be able to accept the Navionics chips “in the near future” so this was just one more reason I chose the Garmin. 

Talk to most local pros and they run the other brands because they get deals on them. Not because they feel they are superior. If you could run a 12” Carbon HDS for cost or free, what would you do?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Update*: I called Garmin about an hour ago. I confirmed that even with the merger, the Navionics card *CANNOT *be read from a Garmin unit, but Blue Chart G3 maps which INCLUDE many of the Navionics features will be out by the end of March if not sooner. It will be a definite upgrade to the Garmin units. Anyone who has purchased a new Garmin unit within the past year would be eligible for the free upgrade!

I didn’t want to give misinformation or lead someone astray! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Brahmabull71 said:


> *Update*: I called Garmin about an hour ago. I confirmed that even with the merger, the Navionics card *CANNOT *be read from a Garmin unit, but Blue Chart G3 maps which INCLUDE many of the Navionics features will be out by the end of March if not sooner. It will be a definite upgrade to the Garmin units. Anyone who has purchased a new Garmin unit within the past year would be eligible for the free upgrade!
> 
> I didn’t want to give misinformation or lead someone astray! Sorry for the confusion.


Yes, the Blue Chart g3 is for coastal waters and the LakeVu g3 is for inland waters. They will have combined Garmin and Navionics mapping.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Brahmabull71 said:


> This is a REALLY hard deal to beat for everything you get.
> View attachment 293433



I was there when they opened to pick one up today. 20-30 people in line behind me. Hope I got the deal everyone says it is


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I just left Polaris Cabelas. They had 34 units this morning. When I left there were two...


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Another Update:
The units currently being sold at the discounted rate of $599 ARE the CV transducers and NOT the GT-52. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## jhunter94 (Jul 16, 2012)

Brahmabull71... what are the differences between the two transducers? Would an average everyday fisherman on Erie notice a difference?
Thanks


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

This is what my research yielded:

The Garmin CV transducers do not have a center element but do have two side-facing elements, and therefore, offer better coverage to the sides of the boat. The area directly beneath the boat is covered by the combination of these two elements and will work in waters down to 250 feet deep, in ideal conditions. This technique has been proven in the industry to deliver clear sonar pictures with full coverage under the boat, and the Garmin CV transducers do just that.

The Garmin GT transducers have a center element which allows for improved depth performance over a CV transducer, but a narrower coverage area that limits the display of returns to the side of the boat.

https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=gIrXJ4RZGm0ypilqQFGs0A&searchQuery=cv

I’m other words, it’s sending more power DOWN with a GT and a CV is sending more power WIDER. Both had its advantages / disadvantages.

I truly do not think for the average fisherman, it is that much of a difference, however I can’t make that claim because I’ve only had the CV transducer. I don’t mean this in a bad way, but we are talking about a $600-$1,000 unit. Keep in mind the Lowrance also has the CV transducer. It’s reliable and work great, but the fact remains it’s outdated technology by 1 year.

This may cause me pause IF this was a $3,500 unit, but it’s not nor would I compare it to one. Again, apples to apples, this unit is very strong for its price point / features. Just my .02!


----------



## jhunter94 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Brahmabull71!


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Well buyer beware. 

Thanks Brahmabull71! I spent 2 hours in the store one day this week researching all their units and talking to a salesman about this unit. I was led to believe it was the "current state of art" Garmin 93sv model going on sale. After buying one this morning, and then reading your post, I find it isn't. I was led to believe by the salesman that these were the "Navionics" maps "since Garmin owns Navionics". His exact words. Not. They now have a new model that has that chip or map technology, but it is not this one. I also asked the guy about the transducer. Was never told that the sale model has a different transducer than the "new model" which apparently became new today, because as of yesterday the sale model was the model on their website.

I know there is a "new" model because they gave me one by mistake and it rang up $999 at checkout. When they sent me back to the garmin counter find out what was going on the guy at the counter switched me out and said , "oh, they gave you a new model". So it is only a sale in that they have marked down a bunch of now older models. It is not a markdown from their regular price for that current item.

Maybe it is still a great deal. Maybe just what I need. Maybe everything okay. I love the features and controls as I played with them. But at same time, feel I was played a bit of a sucker, especially when I went in early to get their advice and some help deciding what I wanted to buy and they and their advertising was not quite up front.

I am hoping I am not disappointed in the mapping....


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

If you go onto the garmin website around end of march they will be offering free map upgrade which should be the g3 maps unless i read something wrong


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

LEfriend said:


> Well buyer beware.
> 
> Thanks Brahmabull71! I spent 2 hours in the store one day this week researching all their units and talking to a salesman about this unit. I was led to believe it was the "current state of art" Garmin 93sv model going on sale. After buying one this morning, and then reading your post, I find it isn't. I was led to believe by the salesman that these were the "Navionics" maps "since Garmin owns Navionics". His exact words. Not. They now have a new model that has that chip or map technology, but it is not this one. I also asked the guy about the transducer. Was never told that the sale model has a different transducer than the "new model" which apparently became new today, because as of yesterday the sale model was the model on their website.
> 
> ...


LEfriend,

Like you, I was also given misinformation from the big box store prior to yesterday that these were the new GT transducer. The guys working in the big box retail stores simply don’t have a clue. I never expect them too, hence the reason I do TONS of research to make sure I try to understand what I’m buying. It’s my money, it’s my decision and I should be responsible for understanding what I’m buying. Often times I post my results on OGF to try and help others, but still I encourage each person to do their own research.

Garmin Express is an app that will allow G3 map transfer which will be available on 2/26. This information was from direct phone calls to Garmin Wednesday and also followed up yesterday at 2:10pm(Friday). If you have purchased your unit within the past year, you simply provide your proof of purchase date and they will allow you to upgrade the mapping to G3 for free. They knew it wasn’t as good also. If you want this from Lowrance, you have to buy a separate Navionics card for $150-200, I know because I bought them.

https://www.garmin.com/en-US/software/express

This is not second hand information, but rather directly from the source.

This means it comes down to a decision of is the GT transducer worth $400? Well first thing, it lists MSRP for $299 a la cart. So worst case, you try to sell the CV transducer and buy the GT a la cart and at a minimum you saved yourself $100. Is it worth the aggravation? Not to me, but that’s my decision, yours may be different and that’s OK. And also per previous posts I made, there are advantages / disadvantages to the CV or GT that may be beneficial one way or the other for YOU. If you use high def down imaging a lot, then the GT transducer is a better option. There are tons of articles out there about the differences of them and forums giving pros and cons. Research Clearvu vs Downvu.

Posted the link here again about the difference.
https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=gIrXJ4RZGm0ypilqQFGs0A&searchQuery=cv

As for the transducer, that’s a judgement call. For me personally I could care less because mine will be for my bow unit running through my trolling motor and will also later have Panoptix. As stated previously, I have the CV transducer now and it works great. When running my LSS2 and the CV side by side, one picks up things better than the other at different times. Not enough to matter or enough for the average non professional to decern. The Garmin wasn’t a $2,300 unit, so I didn’t expect it to be as good. Once again, it is a great unit for the price point!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here are a few side by side images shot from my $2,300 HDS Gen3 vs my $1,000 Garmin 93sv with CV transducer. You tell me how much definition is “missing.” This was 10/8/18 at Pleasant Hill Lake.































View attachment 294021

View attachment 294015


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Well buyer beware. 

Thanks Brahmabull71! I spent 2 hours in the store one day this week researching all their units and talking to a salesman about this unit. I was led to believe it was the "current state of art" Garmin 93sv model going on sale. After buying one this morning, and then reading your post, I find it isn't. I was led to believe by the salesman that these were the "Navionics" maps "since Garmin owns Navionics". His exact words. Not. They now have a new model that has that chip or map technology, but it is not this one. I also asked the guy about the transducer. Was never told that the sale model has a different transducer than the "new model" which apparently became new today, because as of yesterday the sale model was the model on their website.

I know there is a "new" model because they gave me one by mistake and it rang up $999 at checkout. When they sent me back to the garmin counter find out what was going on the guy at the counter switched me out and said , "oh, they gave you a new model". So it is only a sale in that they have marked down a bunch of now older models. It is not a markdown from their regular price for that current item.

Maybe it is still a great deal. Maybe just what I need. Maybe everything okay. I love the features and controls as I played with them. But at same time, feel I was played a bit of a sucker, especially when I went in early to get their advice and some help deciding what I wanted to buy and they and their advertising was not quite up front.

I am hoping I am not disappointed in the mapping....


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! Much appreciated. I wasn’t criticizing you at all. My disappointment was with having invested close to 2 hours at bass pro one on one we’ll before sale for express purpose of learning all I could from them and not being correctly given what I thought was pretty basic info. 

If the new maps will download that will solve that difference. (I have had trouble downloading from Garmin before). 

The transducer may not be an issue at all. This will be exclusively for perch and walleye on Erie. Again though I expressly asked them to explain the transducer options and got none of your helpful info

I did ton of research and think I am really going to like this and it may be just the ticket for all that I need. And still a super price. But it shouldn’t be that hard for them to advertise and explain what they actually had “on sale”. Thanks for your posts.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Here are a few side by side images shot from my $2,300 HDS Gen3 vs my $1,000 Garmin 93sv with CV transducer. You tell me how much definition is “missing.” This was 10/8/18 at Pleasant Hill Lake.


Nice pics. If you increase the chart speed on the Garmin 2d sonar would you get more of a fish Arch vs the fish blob?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ohio Snake said:


> Nice pics. If you increase the chart speed on the Garmin 2d sonar would you get more of a fish Arch vs the fish blob?


Great question! 

The way my settings are the ping and scroll speed are run high or sometimes 3/4 if I’m trolling slower in deeper water. Of course the more you slow down the LONGER the return.


----------

